# Electrolyte solution questions



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys! I noticed Lucky's droppings have had more water in them than usual, so I went shopping for some unflavored Pedialyte. Apparently the only ones they carry in the stores have zinc added to them. :wacko: I looked for generic brand ones, and they all have zinc in them too, so I'm assuming they're toxic to my birds?

I settled for getting Smartwater, since Gatorade has sugar in it. Its ingredients consist of "vapor distilled water, calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, and potassium bicarbonate *electrolytes added for taste". Is this good enough for dehydration or should I get something else? If not, I guess I'll just order Guardian Angel online or something.

Does electrolyte solution need to be stored a certain way?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Pedialyte is perfectly safe to use for your budgie. 
We would not recommend it otherwise. 

Having the Guardian Angel on hand is always a good idea.
In my opinion, it is basic for your birdie first aid kit.

In the meantime, you can make an electrolyte solution following the recipe in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html*


----------



## Akahayla (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh that recipe is so helpful!

But instead of soaking the millets can we give it to them for drinking? Or mix it with their water in some ratio?

Also do we give the solution if the poop is watery once or twice or only when it's constant water poop?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

its always good to have it around,incase you ever need it.and like faerybee has said its safe for them.blessings and keep us posted.:albino:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Electrolyte*

The problem with liquid electrolyte is it only lasts under refrigeration for 2 days.
The powdered can have shelf life extended by keeping it in freezer or frig air tight container and we seal ours in zip lock bag, You can put a small piece of dry ice on top of the powder seal and store. the dry ice, C02 will use up the O2 and reduce the decline even further. When we can not freeze large batches, We put the CO2 in the containers seal and store till needed. Again the the CO2 uses up the O2 :Love birds:and kills bugs and decay of the seed or any dry human food as well. Sugar free is available at windy city Parrot in avitech section. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *The Pedialyte is perfectly safe to use for your budgie.
> We would not recommend it otherwise.
> 
> Having the Guardian Angel on hand is always a good idea.
> ...


:S Is there a difference between the zinc in Pedialyte and zinc in metal washers that makes it safe to consume? I'm just a bit paranoid because I heard about zinc poisoning in budgies and am not familiar with this kind of thing. That recipe is definitely helpful!



Jo Ann said:


> The problem with liquid electrolyte is it only lasts under refrigeration for 2 days.
> The powdered can have shelf life extended by keeping it in freezer or frig air tight container and we seal ours in zip lock bag, You can put a small piece of dry ice on top of the powder seal and store. the dry ice, C02 will use up the O2 and reduce the decline even further. When we can not freeze large batches, We put the CO2 in the containers seal and store till needed. Again the the CO2 uses up the O2 :Love birds:and kills bugs and decay of the seed or any dry human food as well. Sugar free is available at windy city Parrot in avitech section. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


Ok, that's interesting to know!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Electrolyte*

Budgies like people need micro amounts of things like zinc or iron. Micro nutrients will not harm your bird as long as you do not try to make the bird eat the whole container at one gulp nitro glycerin saves lives and is lethal depending on how it is used. Look om the bottle of human multi vits The issue is the quantity. Micro is fine. Our bodies need a mix of nutrients so that vits and minerals are properly absorbed. Again micro is great the whole box is lethal
even basic food or water can kill you if used improperly. The electrolyte is fine.
The less sugar the better, but in an emergency, use the sugar to get the nutrients to the birds system. Order the better stuff later and add it to your Birdy first aid kit. See Stickeys here on TB for first aid kits. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

Jo Ann said:


> Budgies like people need micro amounts of things like zinc or iron. Micro nutrients will not harm your bird as long as you do not try to make the bird eat the whole container at one gulp nitro glycerin saves lives and is lethal depending on how it is used. Look om the bottle of human multi vits The issue is the quantity. Micro is fine. Our bodies need a mix of nutrients so that vits and minerals are properly absorbed. Again micro is great the whole box is lethal
> even basic food or water can kill you if used improperly. The electrolyte is fine.
> The less sugar the better, but in an emergency, use the sugar to get the nutrients to the birds system. Order the better stuff later and add it to your Birdy first aid kit. See Stickeys here on TB for first aid kits. Best wishes, Jo Ann


Ok, that puts my mind at ease. Thanks for the detailed response!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jo Ann answered the question you asked perfectly! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely  

Think of it like this: In many human multivitamins, there is some selenium, which is an element known for it's toxic qualities. However, we need just a tiny bit of selenium to survive. Does this mean we're eating huge blocks of selenium with the same effect? Obviously not. So it's like that--in the dissolved, micro-amounts in the pedialyte, it's not enough to hurt him :thumbsup: 

It's really wonderful how concerned you are, though, I can tell you're a great budgie mum :hug:


----------

